# best bait for big cats in pay lakes?



## redneck83 (Jun 24, 2009)

just wondering what would be my best choice of bait for big catfish in the known paylakes?  lookin to go tonight during the week so maybe their wont be nobody there and i will be  by myself.   any help would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Eric W (Jun 24, 2009)

Chicken livers, hot dogs, cut brim on the bottom!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jun 24, 2009)

fresh cut carp or fresh bream head or small live bream


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 24, 2009)

live bream close to the bank free lined for big flat heads late at nite or early am(b4 daylight). right at dark, or at daylight, 4 crickets on a 3/0 hook, floated, will work too! trust me, i caught a 49lb blue at twin bridges doin this with the crickets. it works. the live bream works best when nobodys around the banks and its quiet. i hope this helps..........Jason


----------



## gofish07 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Goldfish*

Up here in Lithia Springs, at the Christian Carfish Hole 
 ( Formerly Tacks Lake) they use and sell large goldfish.

Never tried it, but his pot tourneys are always won with them....


----------



## Jasper (Jun 25, 2009)

Best bait for a big cat IMO is another fish. Whole bream or bream heads work very well.


----------



## huntfish (Jun 25, 2009)

Jasper said:


> Best bait for a big cat IMO is another fish. Whole bream or bream heads work very well.


Thanks Austin.   We all know who is the fisherman in the family.


----------



## Steve78 (Jun 25, 2009)

Live crappie, bream, or goldfish. Out of the three goldfish was always my favorite. Another crazy thing to try is catch some hornee heads and stomp them. A buddy of mine caught several like this, it all started out as a joke, because they died pretty quick, once hooked. This was from my many trips to twin bridges when it was in its prime in the 90's.


----------



## redneck83 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks all caught a 50 blue 3 days after i started this thread.  will post pics afterwhile charger for laptop has been messed  up and just have  got another one. didnt come off of any of the suggested baits  though sorry


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 7, 2009)

Small live bream for large catfish.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 7, 2009)

redneck83 said:


> thanks all caught a 50 blue 3 days after i started this thread.  will post pics afterwhile charger for laptop has been messed  up and just have  got another one. didnt come off of any of the suggested baits  though sorry



So what did you catch him on?


----------



## 73fordxlt (Jul 8, 2009)

whats up cuz.lets hook up and go soon!


----------



## riverrat71 (Jul 8, 2009)

Goldfish or large live Crawdads always work best for me!


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jul 8, 2009)

redneck83 said:


> thanks all caught a 50 blue 3 days after i started this thread.  will post pics afterwhile charger for laptop has been messed  up and just have  got another one. didnt come off of any of the suggested baits  though sorry


Well we are waiting!!


----------



## redneck83 (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry took so long.But heres the pic.


----------



## pop pop jones (Nov 2, 2009)

redneck83 said:


> Sorry took so long.But heres the pic.



What did you have on the hook?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 2, 2009)

What did he EAT? That is the ?


----------



## GONoob (Nov 2, 2009)

How will the cold effect pay lakes? Like Twin Bridges.


----------



## crappie man (Nov 2, 2009)

*shrimp*

i have done good with frozen shrimp !!


----------



## redneck83 (Nov 4, 2009)

a small rock bass


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 4, 2009)

Catfish Reaper!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Nov 4, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Catfish Reaper!



I heard that was some good stuff


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 4, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I heard that was some good stuff



Im suprised you didnt bite on this sooner!


----------



## Tim L (Nov 5, 2009)

Not too long ago a buddy of mine was fishing at the paylake in Winder for carp; said he got bored and put a piece of his lunch (hot dog) on one of the rods; ended up catching a 30+ pound flathead.  I saw the pic; it was a big fish. There are some monster catfish in that lake.


----------



## theantiklauss (Nov 5, 2009)

*Big Cat Bait*

The flathead in my avatar was caught on one of my carp rods baited w/trout chow.Paylake cats behave differently tthan ones in the wild and tend to eat what people throw as carp bait.That being said a friend who fishes DeMooneys exclusively for cats catches most of his fish on a piece of dead rotten carp.


----------



## savage270 (Nov 9, 2009)

GONoob said:


> How will the cold effect pay lakes? Like Twin Bridges.



I noticed that when the water gets cold there, they bite best on chicken liver!  In the warm months try shrimp... these works way better then night crawlers and such.  Best of luck!


----------



## big_bird (Nov 9, 2009)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> *fresh cut carp* or fresh bream head or small live bream




BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_bird (Nov 9, 2009)

really though,
if it a catfish only lake then cut bait is fine. if it has carp then carp bait on a big hook will work too.

my favorite is bream. live or dead


----------

